# Millacs Ice- 4 trucks thru 12-26-05



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

We did good yesterday , but not everyone...
I heard 4 trucks went thru yesterday on the north end.

We saw 13 inches of good ice.
There are trucks all over the lake

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=3211
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_pic.php?pic_id=3213


----------

